# AbsoluTTe 36



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Issue 36 of AbsoluTTe has begun dropping through letterboxes this morning 

It's a Mk3 TT special, with many exclusive pictures from our own visit to the Geneva Motor Show in March.

Huge thanks to all who have contributed to the magazine - a real team effort with lots of TTOC member involvement [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

A member has just brought to our attention a hopefully very limited glitch

His copy of AbsoluTTe has been printed incorrectly  - the two printed copies in front of me however are perfect

Please let us know of any similar problems, and we will raise directly with the printing company


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Is the missing apostrophe a print error also? :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've read my copy of AbsoluTTe 36 and can say that there's no such printing issues with mine.

Also the magazine is much improved on the previous couple of issues.

Well done.



PS - Did someone mention a ham and cheese roll? :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> Is the missing apostrophe a print error also? :wink:


Hi, No, it should have been Readers Wives. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Just arrived this morning, high quality material Sirs. Thank you very much, a great reading for the weekend 

Best regards,


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Disregarding grammatical errors like missing apostrophes, does this issue include the technical Dr AbsoluTTe and Oilman and aslso the rep's Around the Regions? I presume this is the "Spring" issue?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Upgrade to a premium membership john and you can find out...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

burns said:


> .


I agree :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> Disregarding grammatical errors like missing apostrophes, does this issue include the technical Dr AbsoluTTe and Oilman and aslso the rep's Around the Regions? I presume this is the "Spring" issue?


John,

There isn't a Dr AbsoluTTe but included is an article that I've written about repairing a common fault on the Mk2 rear lights.

There's no Oilman's Q&A but there is an Opie Oils advert.

A full page is dedicated to the Regional Representatives, with a map showing the different regions.

AbsoluTTe 36 is indeed the Spring 2014 issue.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

.. :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Plus it contains two pictures of my car.

Well worth the membership fee alone


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Having been on holiday last week, only got a proper chance to read it today - great issue, with lots of interesting content

With health problems and work commitments, I've had no involvement at all with the production of this issue, so hats off to all contributors to the magazine

Look forward to the next issue with lots of contributions from club members - after all, it's only with good, relevant & interesting content that the mag is worth reading


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Had mine for week or so & found it a good read, usually just skip through & not that interesting, but did miss Dr AbsoluTTe & Oil man contribution, which I usually find interesting.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Disregarding grammatical errors like missing apostrophes, does this issue include the technical Dr AbsoluTTe and Oilman and aslso the rep's Around the Regions? I presume this is the "Spring" issue?
> ...


Thanks for answering Peter. I'm sure your article is a good read as always 

Nick is not exactly selling this to me. :lol: Imagine going into a shop and asking if a TV set has freeview and the salesman said - buy one and find out  . The tease!

The technical questions and answers were always the first thing I read in any car magazine and what I enjoyed the most amongst other things. Just my personal choice. Seeing your own car in print is a bonus too of course.

So as there was no winter or summer issue is the idea to settle to a biannual magazine now rather than a quarterly?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Sell it to you!
The cover is the best ever, understated, very stylish and utterly professional looking.
The inside is just the same. Full of enjoyable reading. Like Peter said better than the last two, this really does set a new mark and the last two where a step forward.

How's that John?
Btw all TV's come with free view the mag is more like Sky HD but like wise you have to pay for it. :wink: no try it for free option also 

All joking aside John it's very good.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

If there's demand, I'm sure contributors to AbsoluTTe could incorporate some articles from Opie in the same way they were quoted from previously

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/t-technical-info.aspx


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

My copy arrived fault free. Enjoyed it's content. Well done contributors.  Lois


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Great mag, great read.
Well done guys, looking forward to the next one.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent magazine, a lot better than the previous AbsoluTTe, a good job to all those that have worked on it


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Great mag, great read.
> Well done guys, looking forward to the next one.
> ...


+1 to that!

J
xx


----------

